
AWS Tutorial: How to Change an AWS EC2 Instance Type - cloudsqueeze
https://medium.com/@softwareworx/how-to-change-an-aws-ec2-instance-type-309ddcc05adc
======
deathanatos
The tutorial is incomplete. A more complete tutorial is linked to … on a site
whose company was co-founded by the author. This seems like a thinly-veiled
ad.

